# Spotify instable sur iphone 3GS



## treizech (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
J'utilise spotify en mode premium avec un iphone 3gs.

Est-ce que je suis le seul à ne pas pouvoir écouter 2 morceaux sans que spotify ne se  ferme ?
Il me semble que c'est encore pire depuis que le mode radio est apparu sur iphone ?

Fabien


----------

